# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Reset Thread button

## Leon V (AW)

I tend to see in most threads it is a 1 on 1 conversation between the questioner and the helper. this is fine if the helper can help but I notice that once a thread has a few replies it will be skipped (the "someone is dealing with it" mentality) and if the "would be helper" cannot help the thread goes unsolved. there is nothing the questioner can do about this at the moment as no new eyes are viewing the thread and duplicate threads are against forum rules. It would be good if there was a way of resetting a thread (deleting all the replies) if this happens.

I have had this happen to me on a couple of threads and I have caused this on a couple of threads where I have misinterpreted the question.
It is like throwing out some top quality bait only to have a small fish nibble it a bit but not be able to bite the hook and then have all the big fish ignore your bait as it has been nibbled on.

----------


## shg

Fussy fish.

If replies to date are deleted, you lose the context of the suggestions that _didn't_ work.

----------


## AliGW

If the [SOLVED] tag is used, we know that the OP no longer requires help. Otherwise, the assumption must be that the thread is still live and may require somebody else's input. If you look at the number of views per thread, it rather suggests that people are not passing by threads that have already had one response.

----------


## Tony Valko

Unfortunately, that's the nature of help forums.

I've been on both ends and that's just how it goes.

Don't know of a feasible solution.

----------


## Leon V (AW)

> If the [SOLVED] tag is used, we know that the OP no longer requires help. Otherwise, the assumption must be that the thread is still live and may require somebody else's input.



 That is the intent of the system yes, but the reallity...





> If you look at the number of views per thread, it rather suggests that people are not passing by threads that have already had one response.



 It suggests people are still looking for solutions to that problem and opened the thread hoping to find one (not every view is someone looking to solve it).

----------


## TMS

An OP can Bump their thread if it has gone quiet.  This will raise it to the top of the list and possibly get someone new to look at it.

Another option, for both the would be helper and the OP, is to reply to the "Call the Cavalry" thread in the Water Cooler sub-forum.

Lastly, although the forum rules frown on duplicate threads, that is primarily to stop people posting identical questions in several or all sub-forums in a short space of time.  That, potentially, can waste a lot of time for a lot of people all answering the same question in parallel.

However, it is my view ... which may or may not generate some discussion ... that it is not unreasonable, if your thread has gone quiet (after say a week or so), to mark it solved with the caveat that you are going to start a new thread.  In the new thread, you can cross-refer to the original thread for context and start again with a zero post count and no baggage.  Explain the background so the same would be helper(s) doesn't(don't) try again, and fail again.  Bear in mind that there may be a number of reasons why your post didn't get more input, ranging from not enough information right through to the fact that no-one knows how to give you the answer you are looking for.

There are guidelines about explaining how to optimise your chance of getting a solution ... the key one being uploading a sample workbook and a brief but concise description of what you need to happen.


Regards, TMS

----------


## ragulduy

I'd suggest putting a thread like the call in the cavalry but for OP's to post in asking for help.

----------


## protonLeah

Sometimes, one offers a solution to the "... top quality *bait* ..." only to find out that the "real" problem is far more complex/involved ..., or, that the requirements begin to grow ...

----------


## TMS

@protonLeah: in those circumstances, I have started to say: "new question, new thread, mark this as solved, start a new thread and cross refer for background" and identify the benefits of a new thread, zero post count so no baggage which will generate new interest ...

----------

